# Low lying placenta



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi

I have tried to find a similar post prior to posting this one. I was told at my 20 wk scan (well 21w6d as baby wouldn't pose for pic and had to be rescanned) that I had a low lying placenta. A further scan last week at 35w6d showed placenta was 3.2cm from cervix.

Sonogram lady said they preferred 5cm away and so rescan booked in for 13th Jul (37w6d) to check if it's moved.

No one has mentioned c sec yet or advised me to do or not do anything. I've not had any bleeding and so far (touch wood) have had a pleasant pregnancy.

My questions are:
1) how far does placenta need to be away from cervix before they'll allow natural delivery? Different hospitals appear to have different 'rules'.
2) at what point will I find out if I need a Csec? It all seems to be up in the air really until the last minute and this appears normal from some threads I've read on other websites.
3) can I try for a natural birth if 3.2 cm remains the same? Ive read the labour itself can move the placenta upwards but what would be the risks if I did?

If anyone has any similar experiences, I'm keen to hear them

Thanks in advance 
Michelle x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi 
It all depends on the policy for your hospital. Most seem to want 5cm away. Often, any less than this means that you could haemorrhage if you labour, and the head wont be able to descend. The final decision will be made after your next scan. I've never heard of labour moving the placenta out of tthe way and I'm not sure how that could happen really as it is on the wall of your uterus and moves as the uterus grows, but it isn't moving up in labour.

All the best, let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Michelle* (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi

Just an update for those that might read the post.  I had my second scan at 37w6d and my placenta had moved again to 5.7cm.  Sonogram lady was happier but still sent me to be reviewed by midwives on ward who were also happy as it was over 5cm, which seems to be the protocol.  

I now get to have the natural birth I wanted so very happy!

Thank you for the advice Emily, really appreciated at the time (sorry I didn't reply sooner!)

Michelle xx


----------

